# Black sea bass @ Sykes



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Went to [email protected] around 3 and stayed till 6 no sheepshead caught for me but I guy told me he was using mud crabs aka stone crabs and caught a few sheepshead. Was going to give up but decided to play around with pinfish and instead caught this little guy which was my first ever and on my list of fish to catch this year. Check off my list but makes me wanna catch more.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Black sea bass


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I hope you threw the bait fish size black snapper back to grow up. They need to be 10 inches to keep.


.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Chapman5011 said:


> I hope you threw the bait fish size black snapper back to grow up. They need to be 10 inches to keep.
> 
> 
> .


That's not a black snapper.. but still needs to be 10... I think he was saying he caught not ate.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

other than the inshore mangrove (blk snappa) a blk sea bass is some of the best eating fish around...the BSB don't get very big around here but, if you can get a 12" fish, you better eat it or call me and I will...


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

flukedaddy said:


> That's not a black snapper.. but still needs to be 10... I think he was saying he caught not ate.


My bad. 
Black Sea bass. 
I've caught a few in my day. But not much bigger than that. But I do remember they needed to be 10 to keep. 

.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Yum!


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Caught one last Monday about the same size and released, did not know it was a black sea bass.


----------



## sunnyjim (Oct 24, 2013)

FUNNY! I also caught one at Sikes on Monday.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

No I did not keep the fish just a pic and then threw back. What did you catch your black sea bass on?
It's the year of the black Sea bass lol


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Ultralite said:


> other than the inshore mangrove (blk snappa) a blk sea bass is some of the best eating fish around...the BSB don't get very big around here but, if you can get a 12" fish, you better eat it or call me and I will...


Trust me I will enjoy it for you.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

*last year Black SeaBass*

Caught him on the gulf side of Ft. Mcrea...trolling a big jig....he was 14-16 inches if I remember correctly. ...


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Caught mine on a small pice of shrimp.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice fish.
I caught mine on a small piece of shrimp


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a big humphead 153.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

our native black sea bass hunts very similar to grouper in my opinion.. I catch mine usually on pinfish, shrimp, or gulps.. they love rocky bottom I would assume because I always catch them on some of my better bottom areas and around most deep jetties..


----------

